# Hexagon metal roof - extra labor rate per sq ft to charge?



## paxton (Apr 10, 2014)

I need to make sure a homeowner is treated fairly in a lawsuit. I am an insurance agent and I have been chosen to mediate a lawsuit in Steamboat Springs, CO. The roofer and claims adjuster don't agree on the cost per square foot. Should the roofer be paid a higher rate per square foot for replacing a metal hexagon roof? Keep in mind the roof is not steep, but a 20ft ladder is needed to get onto the roof. Please put away any bias. Imagine yourself getting the bid. What would it take for you to accept the job? Try not to bring your opinion of insurance companies into the equation. It is my legal duty to consider the dollar of an insurance company equal to that of a roofer or owner of the roof. Thanks for any thoughts at all.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't do much insurance work, nor care to. When we price insurance work our price is our price doesn't matter who is paying for it. All of our invoices go to the homeowner/business owner, and the payments come from the same. We don't do the change order/negotiate/up charge if fact if you look at my post I have a tendency to bash storm chasers. 

With that being said.

Of course the contractor should get payed more. Anything that different is charged more then standard up and over roof. 

The roof has more angles to deal with, it takes more time and is more involved, there for costs more money.

Look at it this way. There is an up charge for steep roofs, multiple layers, dormers, ect. Why is that? Because it is more difficult and takes longer. 

Metal labor rates are higher then shingles to begin with, metal shingles I would guess would be higher then a standing seam. You didn't specify what kind of metal roof. 

There is a lot of waste involved, a lot of cuts. All adds up to time.

There is a certain skill set that is needed to deal with all of the angle changes ect, you don't pay those people 8 dollars and hour.


With that being said, the roofer shouldn't be price gouging just because it's an insurance job. We all know that happens.

I honestly suspect that this is a roofer looking for proof in court. If that's the case, charge the same price you would charge Joe down the street, not the insurance company. A price is a price who ever signs and pays the bill.


----------

